# Should i clean the gravel on my still cycling tank



## hakishimiei (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi guys
I have a 5 gallon hex fish tank which is still entering 3rd week of the cycle. I got it from a friend of mine whos not using it anymore. It still has the old filter and bio wheel on it which i run for atleast a week before i changed the filter.
I used aquasafe plus and stress zyme and aquarium salt. I heard seachem prime is good.
I have a live plant which i bought in petco called argentine sword.
I do my water change every other day or everyday it depends on the results of testing.
I have a betta and 2 longfin danios in it. I feed them twice a day but now only once a day.
I dont have an air pump. Buying this week.
nitrate 0-20
Nitrite 3.0
Hardness 120
Alkalinity 80
Ph 7.2
Ammonia 1.0
I clean my gravel everytime i change wAter like in a cycled tank should i stop this or continue?
Thanks alot


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You should stop gravel cleaning till the cycle is complete, but with your nitrite and ammonia levels you need to do 50% water changes every day until those numbers drop to at least .25


----------



## hakishimiei (Sep 29, 2011)

thanks susankat. im really new to keeping aquarium. way back in the philippines i dont have any problem keeping fish in the pond. i dont even have to acclimate them and they still survive and breed.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Never siphon gravel when cycling a tank. Some of the beneficial bacteria is growing in the gravel - you vacuum, you suck it up.


----------



## hakishimiei (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks holly. Im not doing it anymore. Right now im done with the 1st stage of the cycle so now my nitrite is high so im doing 50% water change every other day


----------

